# suche Java-Applikation zur Administration von mySQL-Datenban



## Assoumou (15. Jan 2008)

hallo leute,
ich suche gerade eine java-Applikation zur Administration von MySQL-Datenbanken.,
welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen.
danke
mfg


----------



## mimo (16. Jan 2008)

Ich kenn bis jetztnoch keine, aber aus Interresse, was hast du gegen php???


----------



## Assoumou (16. Jan 2008)

hab nix gegen php,aber ich suche gerade ein free java-framework mit  workflow,mit dem ich ein DB im web darstellen kann.
danke


----------



## DP (16. Jan 2008)

www.heidisql.com

nicht java, dafür free und geil


----------



## tfa (16. Jan 2008)

Ich empfehle DBVisualizer.
Funktioniert mit jeder DB, für die es JDBC-Treiber gibt.


----------



## DP (16. Jan 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich empfehle DBVisualizer.
> Funktioniert mit jeder DB, für die es JDBC-Treiber gibt.



sieht ja geil aus... mal antesten


----------

